# Climbing walls in Dubai?



## DuBrummie (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm moving to Dubai in September straight after a three week dream climbing trip to rocklands in South Africa, I'm really keen to keep up my climbing while I'm there. These days I only really boulder but I can out a rope on again if I have to! What are the walls like in Dubai, I know there is the one at Wafi and one at WTC, does the WTC wall have a bouldering section? Also have any of them got a decent fingerboard or set of campus rungs? I'm keen to find partners out there either indoors just to keep up the training or ideally for outdoors, I'm hoping to get out most weekends.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

DuBrummie said:


> I'm moving to Dubai in September straight after a three week dream climbing trip to rocklands in South Africa, I'm really keen to keep up my climbing while I'm there. These days I only really boulder but I can out a rope on again if I have to! What are the walls like in Dubai, I know there is the one at Wafi and one at WTC, does the WTC wall have a bouldering section? Also have any of them got a decent fingerboard or set of campus rungs? I'm keen to find partners out there either indoors just to keep up the training or ideally for outdoors, I'm hoping to get out most weekends.


The Trade Centre Apartments on SZR have an outdoor wall at the rear. It goes 3 or 4 floors up I think, but don't quote me on that!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Adventure HQ in Times Square Mall have a wall and sky track thing, probably a bit basic for you. There is a large warehouse opening soon that's going to be a proper training centre, not sure if it will be open to the public but I imagine so. PM your email address and I'll put you in touch with one of the guys involved.


----------



## DuBrummie (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Adventure HQ in Times Square Mall have a wall and sky track thing, probably a bit basic for you. There is a large warehouse opening soon that's going to be a proper training centre, not sure if it will be open to the public but I imagine so. PM your email address and I'll put you in touch with one of the guys involved.


Now that sounds exactly like what I'm after! I'd appreciate that thanks, I'll drop you a pm about it. Cheers


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Be careful about the safety matters though. I am guessing you have osme experience so you can take care of yourself. There were incidents in both the Times Square Centre and the World Trade Center walls last year when people fell off and the harness didn't work the way it was supposed to.


----------



## sheryar (Jun 2, 2012)

Adventure HQ at Times Square is really nice, but as rsinner mentioned there was an incident there last year.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

rsinner said:


> the harness didn't work the way it was supposed to.


Always a risk when you unclip yourself from it.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

The wall is good. Though I've not been since it started warming up -- it's outside. They also have a fingerboard.

As for safety. User error/incompetence is just that. As a member of the climbing community you often put your trust in a fellow climber. If either of you don't know what you're doing and neither safety checks the other, one can hardly blame it on the company if a fall happens. Plus. there is a reason they offer lessons and have an obligatory competence/safety test.


----------



## DuBrummie (Jun 2, 2012)

Cheers, as has been said accidents happen, as long as you check everything properly you should be fine. Although my mate did snap his leg last week when he missed the pad outdoors but that's the risk you take!


----------



## Jonesy1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi,

I'm also thinking about making the move to Dubai. I currently climb 3 times a week and work as an instructor 2 times a week, I climb 6c+ to 7b range.

How did you find the walls out there? 
Good height? Range of routes? Gradient of wall? Nice atmosphere?

I would be gratefull for your opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## maryamals (Mar 19, 2013)

yes Times Square has an amazing "adventure zone"


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Times square is OK, but not particularly challenging for good climbers. Try Pyramids at Wafi for that as they have overhang walls. Also there's a big climbing wall at Trade Centre apartments.


----------

